# Droop ear wing mirror lens removal



## bikey (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all
I need to remove the lens from my droop ear wing mirror on b class hymer, wing mirror marked as arcol. 
Anyone done this or knows how they come out, thanks .


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Our mirror adjustment is motorised, maybe all are ?....... You can still over ride the motor and move it by hand.

On ours, if you push it all the way to the left (on the right mirror ..... maybe opposite for the left, haven't looked) , this exposes the right edge of the mirror glass which is mounted in a black plastic holder.

The black holder has a cut out on the upper half which allows you to get a finger behind the glass. You should be able to see a black plastic lever that you either push up or pull down. 

It might be a tight fit, but this rotates the lock and releases the glass and surround.......... on ours anyway. If it is heated, there will be electrical connections to unclip.

Take care...... we've not seen replacement glass (let me know if you have). If you drop and break it..... as far as I'm aware...... it's a whole mirror assembly at over £1k. 

Barry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Barry,

A few months after my B544 was new in 2007 I had an argument with a coach which cracked the mirror glass but luckily didn't damage the housing. At that time Brownhills wanted in the region of £400 for a new housing. Discovered from Hymer in Germany that a new glass could be supplied at around £90. Took that information back to Browhills, who had originally said that it was not possible ot order a glass seperately, and they did get one for me.

I am sure our friend Chris at Premier Motorhomes would be able to supply one to you.

Mike


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

That's great news, thanks mike.

Barry


----------



## bikey (Jun 22, 2009)

*Droop ear wing mirror on hymer a class*

Hi Barry,
Thanks for your reply, as you said lever on side to remove glass,
Took glass out, new self tappers in housing, replace glass with a little olive oil to help the lever lock, job completed in 1hour including 2 tea breaks, thanks so much for your help, would have probably cost me £100 if I had to take it to a dealer.
Thanks again
Brian


----------

